
In 2005, a college student made a million dollars by selling pixels online - Malfunction92
http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/
======
Spare_account
Here's a BBC report on him from 2016:
[http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160914-the-man-behind-
the...](http://www.bbc.com/capital/story/20160914-the-man-behind-the-million-
dollar-homepage)

------
Malfunction92
Mirrored FAQ:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20060306132156/http://www.millio...](https://web.archive.org/web/20060306132156/http://www.milliondollarhomepage.com/faq.php#1)

------
uxcolumbo
A then he became co-founder of calm.com

Not bad.

------
anonu
I'm sure he made a bit less... Taxes, Operating costs (AWS wasn't around back
then), etc..

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
A million dollars in revenue still fits the definition of "making" a million
dollars.

